# Is this the end?



## yolanda (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi guys, this is my first post. Hopefully not too long. 

I have been married to my husband for 4 years and together for 6. He is 10 years older than me and I was quite young when we got married.

So, pretty much..things have always been difficult for us. Dh binge drinks alot and went through a stage of going out with work friends every weekend and getting wasted, most of the time he would turn off his phone and not even tell me that he wasnt coming home from work. I am pretty confident that he never cheated..he did however, get arrested on a few occasions. i always just dealt with it, he would apologise and id get over it. He has been alot better with this over the last year or so, hardley ever going out..although his drinking hasnt stopped.

Our sex life is another issue. It was great. Then it just went downhill. He suffers from erectile dysfunction and this has caused alot of stress and anger between us...so sex is never great when we actually do have it, which isnt often. I also have ferility issues so am doing fertility treatment, which has made things even worse. We actually went for a full 6 months with no sex at one stage. He is incredibly affectionate though and constantly saying lovely things about me...etc.

I desperately want a child, so does he. We communicate well, we have fun together, he sends me lovely messages during the day. The fertility and sex issues have been the hardest on me, I feel like he doesnt support me enough through all of this, we talk about the issues and he says he will try harder, etc..but it never happens. 

I am now so confused. I dont feel anything but anger at the moment. I am pushing him away....but I dont know if I even want to be with him. I am young, surely I shouldnt have to deal with all of this. I feel like all of the anger I felt in the past with the partying has just finally hit me and I feel like screaming at him..why did i deserve to be treated like that???

What next? I am seeing a counellor but he refuses to come with me, so that is out of the question. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Drunks make make for crappy fathers. PLEASE do not bring babies into this marriage until you have resolved this issue or found a good partner who does not have drinking problems. Alcoholism is a terrible, selfish and destrutive disease. Babies deserve better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

